# 4.2 Multi-user sluggish and hangs



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I flashed the update over stock rooted 4.1.2. When I add a user it hangs several times during the user setup but eventually completes. During the wizard several super user permissions appear. It appears to be an issue even with the latest SU version. 
After the accounts are added they take forever to finish syncing. I left it overnight and all the syncing was complete for the additional user. But the tablet is very sluggish and nearly unusable. 
Ideas? 
I removed the extra users and the tablet is nice and buttery again.
TIA

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

av8rdude said:


> I flashed the update over stock rooted 4.1.2. When I add a user it hangs several times during the user setup but eventually completes. During the wizard several super user permissions appear. It appears to be an issue even with the latest SU version.
> After the accounts are added they take forever to finish syncing. I left it overnight and all the syncing was complete for the additional user. But the tablet is very sluggish and nearly unusable.
> Ideas?
> I removed the extra users and the tablet is nice and buttery again.
> ...


Noticed some sluggishness on mine as well, not quite as drastic as you are experiencing though. Have you determined if the sluggishness occurs before the account is completely synced?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

The sluggishness is there during syncing and after sitting all night completely synced. It goes away when I remove the extra users.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

av8rdude said:


> The sluggishness is there during syncing and after sitting all night completely synced. It goes away when I remove the extra users.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmmm... no clue what to tell you. The account setup for mine is just a dummy abound I made today for other people. Maybe try making a fresh Google account and see if it is sluggish then. Could be an app or something causing the issues. I'm thinking some apps might need updating for MU.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you using the latest SuperSU (NOT SU) that was updated yesterday afternoon?


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the latest SuperSU.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

av8rdude said:


> I have the latest SuperSU.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ahh. Thought it might be the case but apparently not. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I took my 7 back to a factory image and started over. Buttery smooth now with multi user.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why does almost all Android updates require a factory data reset (or equivalent) to be performed to avoid problems?

A "yum upgrade" on Linux does fine without having to reset the Linux to its original installation before the upgrade.
A "Windows Update" is capable of updating Windows without having to restore it to its original state before the update.

Noticed this on my DroidX too. If I don't FDR before/after an OTA update, I'm looking at problems.

I've deferred updating my Nexus 7; gonna use 4.1.2 for a while.

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you using 2 separate launchers by chance (i.e. Nova for one user & default for another)?

My wife was experiencing sluggishness, hanging, etc as soon as I setup her account which ended up being caused by me using Nova Launcher Prime & her account was using the built in JB launcher. When I switched hers to Nova it was fine & I also uninstalled the stock launcher without a problem a day later (using TB.)


----------

